# Best Musky net??



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm looking for the best net for my boat.

I have a Lund 1850 Tyee that has deeper gunnels than your average Lund. The net that I would like to have must be deep enough for the fish to stay in the water when the net is parallel with the water. Also, I would like to not have any damage done to the fins at all if that fish thrashes in the net.

I thought that the cradle net would be the best option for measuring and everything else but you would have to lean way over the boat to handle this net risking falling in.

I was thinking a Frabill big Kahuna but it's teardrop. It's 40" x 44"deep. Also, the Beckman Mag Kenai is another option that I'm leaning more toward. It's 34" wide but it's 65" deep. Both are teardrops and both are treated.

Do you think that even though the Mag Kenai is a small diameter that the depth will compensate when the fish is in the water?

Maybe I'm over analyzing


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not sure whats the best, but I litterally just got my new one from Rollie and Helen's. It's the Stowmaster, the biggest one they make. I am pretty sure it will be big enough for anything you need. The hoop to the bottom comes up to my chest and I'm 5'10. It says on the net it's 48" deep and the hoop dimentions are 36x38 But anyway, it's huge and it folds up nice


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

First thing I will say is stay away from the cradle. Too hard to use by yourself and dangerous.

The two nets you mentioned and the one dmgonfishin55 mentioned are all big enough to do the job. 

The questions you need to ask yourself are: How much do I want to spend?, Is it light enough and easy enough to use if fishing by myself?, How much room do I have in the boat?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I have a Frabill that a fish literally ate a hole in last year. I got a Beckman Finsaver replacement bag and highly recommend these bags. They are coated with rubber or something like it and the openings on the sides of the bag are small so they don't split the fins. The openings on the bottom are bigger to allow you to sweep the net more easily. After using this new bag I wouldn't buy anything without one.


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

Cradles are designed for two people to use. They were trendy for a while but I do not know anyone that still uses them. If I bought a new net today, I would get one with smaller holes. I have a Beckman with the rubber coated (treated) bag. The holes in the net are too big. Even though the holes do not look that big, I once had a 33" fish push his head through one of the holes and he got past his gills. I had to cut the net. I later repaired the hole with zip ties. The rubber coated or treated net is a must if you care about the health of the fish. You should never use a plain nylon net for musky. Also, the hooks will never penetrate the cords of a treated net. Another big plus. I would stay away from the Frabil nets. I have heard that the bottoms bust right out of them.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the input.

I just ordered a Beckman Finsaver XD from Thorne Brothers. The Musky Shop was out and it was $5 cheaper from Thorne Bros.


----------

